# >>Arequipa 466 años de Tradicion << (thread un "poco" atrasadito)



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*AREQUIPA 466 AÑOS DE TRADICION*








Holas amigos de Incascrapers hace tiempo que no hacia un thread y creoq ue la ocasion los amerita: :carrot:mis MIL POST en el foro :carrot:

:dance:​
Aca hago una semblanza de todas las festividades :

*La Serenata en el Puente Bolognesi:*



















*Fiesta de Luces :nuts: *























































*Entrada del Ccapo (planta altoandina que se quema en la plaza) y la populara lechera en su burrro... *



















*Caballos de Paso*










*Baila "Yamelito" alcalde arequipeño*









*La concurrida FIA con mas de 200 000 vistante este año...*




























*FESTIDANZAS en el coliseo Arequipa*



















Una adelanto de lo que pondre mañana:
-El Corso de la amistad, el mas conciurrido del Peru con 300 mil espectadores en sus casi 5km .

-Muchas mas fotos de la FIA

Las TUNAS estudiantiles , etc, etc, etc.


PD: fotos sacada de una web arequipeña, proximamente fotos especatculatres de mollendo , mejia y alrededores de arequipa metropolitana.

Espero que le haya gustado el thread. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las torres de la catedral se imponen en esa foto panoramica de noche. Me parece bien que se hagan eventos para conmemorar la fundacion espa~ola de la ciudad y que la gente participe.  

Esas fotos que dijiste que ibas a poner proximamente se esperan ah.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Lo prometido la FIA:*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué bien que empezaras tu thread con esa fotaza del Misti, Rafo. Es toda una carta de presentación.
Se nota que la Ciudad Blanca se sabe divertir.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bien por Arequipa. Felicitaciones para la ciudad juerguera.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno està, el thread claro, jajajaja.

Arequipa necesita que sus hijos hagan mas threads de este tipo, que nos llenen el foro, que tapicen proyectos, que veamos lo cotidiano, lo urbano... todo absolutamente todo de la maravillosa arequipa... de esta ciudad que prevalece y mantiene a su estilo como la segunda de nuestro paìs.

Un viva Arequipa!!! la blanca señora del Perù.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien que celebran los arequipeños, ni en Lima se celebra así.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno nosé en que parte de Lima estarás tu....


----------

